# British Blue Shorthair kitten...unusual behaviour



## DanIsmet (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi,

First time poster 

I have recently purchased a British Blue Shorthair kitten, who is now 3 and 1/2 months old.

He has had all of his vaccinations and worming and is going through his flea treatment, and the vet has said he is a perfectly healthy kitten. He is due to be neutered at 6 months.

In the past week his behaviour has become quite erratic and the normal kitten hunting behaviour where his ears go back and he makes a squealing sound as he run has become constant. He flies around everywhere and tries to climb curtains and doors to get to a higher level. In between these times however he was calm, loved adult attention and slept normally - this seems to have changed. For short periods he meows for our attention, but he does not seem to know what he wants, is constantly on alert and notices every sound and door that opens. 

Whilst he is in this "mode" his ears are flat to his head, tail is swishing and sometimes arches his back.

He eats well (whiskers kitten food - which is what he had with the breeder) and shows no signs of ill health (maybe teething)

I am aware he is a kitten and this may be normal behaviour - but thought I would ask for some advice here, as his demeanor has noticeably changed.

Any information would be much appreciated

Kind Regards,

Dan


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Ted does this when he wants to play or gets over tired, he is also teething at the moment, he is almost 15 weeks old. if I think he is over tired I tend to give him not interaction and once he has stopped fighting his sleep he stops the behaviour, however I do think its all normal kitten stuff, he is my first cat so I am still learning too. Could also be some hormones starting to come through x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

It's quite normal so don't worry 
My cats still do the strange meow, puff up and charge around the house like loons thing occasionally and they are one and two years old 
Does he have lots of toys? Things he can play with by himself and also interactive toys you can use such as string toys or a lazer pen?
Also Whiskas has quite a lot of sugar in it which won't help - have you considered changing his food?

Oh and a warm welcome to the forum Dan


----------



## Jetpac (Dec 27, 2011)

My BSH Loki charges around the house like a maniac and he is 2 and a half... I just put it down to being a cat and excess energy


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Dan, I agree with the others - it sounds like normal kitten behaviour but as moggie14 mentions, it won't help that you're feeding him a diet of Whiskas Kitten food, which is high in carbohydrates (which he does NOT need) which will no doubt be making him more hyper. 

So I'd recommend switching him to a better quality grain free, sugar free wet food, high in protein, which he can digest slowly, as nature intends for obligate carnivores like him.


----------



## DanIsmet (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi all

Thank you so much for your informative and swift replies.

A few people have said to switch from whiskers, so that's what I will do.

Can you recommend a good brand of food to switch to? 

Thanks !

Dan


----------



## Jetpac (Dec 27, 2011)

DanIsmet said:


> Hi all
> 
> Thank you so much for your informative and swift replies.
> 
> ...


I gave Loki Felix, Whiskers and Sainburys Kitten food till a year old, then he would not eat Whiskers.

Now he has Felix AGAIL and Morrisons own brand which he loves, plus he has an endless supply Royal Canin BSH dry food.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Dan, some good quality grain free wet Kitten foods high in protein are:

Hilife Kitten food pouches, Lily's Kitchen Kitten food trays, Wainwrights Kitten food pots, James Wellbeloved Kitten food pouches - all from [email protected],

or

Macs Kitten Food and GranataPet Kitten food from The Happy Kitty Company

All Products | The Happy Kitty Company

or

Animonda Carny Kitten food or Grau Gourmet Kitten food - from Zooplus

Animonda Carny Kitten 6 x 200g: Great Deals on Animonda Canned Cat Food at zooplus

Grau Kitten Gourmet with Turkey & Carrots | Free P&P on orders £29+ at zooplus!

or Catz Fine Food (No.3 is most popular) which is suitable for all stages of development. (from Zooplus also).

Catz Finefood Can 6 x 200g | Great deals at zooplus!

Most supermarket cat foods contain grains and sugars which you want to avoid. Sheba Fine Flakes (for adult cats) is one you could try him with when he's a year old.

Make any changes of diet slowly and gradually to reduce risk of upset tummies. e.g. a teaspoon of the new food alongside the Whiskas for a few days, then observe litter tray output and, if normal, increase the new food and decrease the Whiskas gradually.

Feed a variety of foods to ensure maximum nutritional cover, but only introduce one new food at a time, in the same gradual manner as above.


----------



## DanIsmet (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks so much for the detailed and informative replies. I will go out and try and get some of the brands you have mentioned. I'll follow your steps and get back to you with th results

Kind regards

Dan


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I would advise neutering before 6 months as well. By then he might be getting quite adolescent in his behaviour and the smell of his pee.


----------



## Jetpac (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah its definitely just being a cat... Loki has just ran around the house like a complete maniac, ran up to me meowed ran off came back 2 mins later meowed again and ran off.


----------



## georgypan (Mar 31, 2014)

My BSH kittens (8 months old, nearly 9) are normally placid but at least once a day they go completely crackers, bouncing off the furniture, chasing each other up and down the stairs, under beds, and sometimes charging at one another so hard that they bump their heads on the wall. This goes on for maybe 15 minutes, then they sleep for a while and are calm and placid. When they were the age of your kitten I had to take down my curtains and store them before they were ruined because they were climbing them and tearing them to shreds. Your little one sounds quite a normal little bundle of energy.


----------



## Melmeowmeow (Jan 23, 2016)

Our dear BSH Madi is a large grey affectionate creature who meows A LOT! She meows constantly, like a greeting and whenever we approach her. She has a very large appetite and tends to consume as many cat treats as she can, and when we are eating she stares up at our food, though she is a very fussy eater. She tends to prefer her own company sometimes and if we come close to her she scratches violently, especially when she is lying down or sitting up. She can be a moody old thing- she is 13 years old! Is this unusual or what?


----------

